# IUI-HCG levels?



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Have got a positive result from IUI, but HCG levels are low 130's.  Is this worryingly low, what should they be and if it is this low then what does it mean-will i m/c again?

Really scared, can't really enjoy this moment until we have the blood test done again tomorrow and see if the levels have gone up.  

Any advice would be great-thank you x


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hiya chicken really can't help but just wanted to wish u luck try and relax (I know how hard it is ) but you have a positive so u have to look after that little I hope really hope it all works out sending u big hugs xx take care xx


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you!  Trying to relax, kinda just go into autopilot with things like this!
Thanks for the support!  big hugs back


----------



## Clomidia (Dec 13, 2007)

Sounds good to me! On my chem pg my hcg was below 10 - which is not viable - and I was told anything above 25 is PG! 
So congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Eveybee, as long as the results are over 25 then as long as they double every 48 hours then you are absolutely pregnant. Does your clinic do blood tests?


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

423!!! 

Don't know who was more surprised me or the nurse! With my history, think they expected m/c!

Had bleeding this morning though, like discharge, browney, pinkish, like the first day of your period- bit worried, trying not to stress.  Could it be delayed implant bleeding?

Feel like i'm on a rollercoster! Doctors aren't being helpful say it could be next week before i can get the hep injections and pills.  Clinic are on the case though!


----------



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh wow, congratulation hunny, Im really happy for you xxxxxx


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you!

Still bleeding so have done HCG levels again- fingers crossed!


----------

